# red seal exam info needed please!



## remotechef (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello all,

Fantastic site BTW......

I've been cooking professionally for the last 20 years. I graduated from Culinary School in Ontario 12 years ago, since then I've been working for a remote catering company in the high arctic. I've been procrastinating on writing my Red Seal exam for some time now.....its something that i've always wanted to write and i think its TIME!! However, do to moving around so much I've lost all my theory study material except my culinary text book(Gisslen 5th edition). I was wondering if anyone would have some feedback in those online red seal study guides...are they worth the $50 to $100 they charge?

http://www.chefexams.com/online-red...t-exam-service-industry/practice-tests-course

Or would anyone know be able to tell if the "Gisslen", or "On cooking" is still used to prepare for the inter-provincial exam?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The I.T.A.* designs and administers the exams, each province has different exams.  B.C. and Alta., for example have a live cooking segment to the exam as well.  Most of the questions come from Gisslen and "on Cooking".  Check the ITA website for Ontario and see what it says.

I dunno about the website.... For one thing Red seal qualifications are for cooks, not Chefs, and "apprentice Chefs" doesn't make a heck of a lot of sense either.  Looks like they are offering a bunch of test mock ups.  Can't endorse or condemn it, it's the first I've heard of this site.

*Industry training authority


----------



## remotechef (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply. I'm going to hold off of purchasing the mock ups from that website, and tract down a used version of "on cooking". In combination with my "Gisslen" i should be aces i think!

Nick


----------

